# Modifier -53 clarification



## Nsteines (Jun 16, 2009)

I do coding for an ob/gyn practice, we have alot of pts that come in and have IUDs inserted in some cases the Dr. cannot get the uterus sounded enough to insert the IUD or other circumstances happen that they cannot insert, ACOG says to bill 58300 -53 but I am confused because I have read alot of material on the 53 mod and everything keeps saying in the operating suite and before administration of anethesia, it makes it seem it is used in outpatient setting. can someone help me on this?


----------



## SStevens (Jun 16, 2009)

*IUD with modifier 53*

Hello - I also code for OB GYN and have used the 53 modifier for IUD inserts that were unsuccessful based on a number of reasons.  I tracked one charge using the modifier and it was paid.  Hope this helps.
Sheri 
Fairview, CPC


----------



## Nsteines (Jun 16, 2009)

ok, thanks


----------

